# baths



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to take baths for maybe 10-15 minutes and it made me feel relaxed and a LOT better. The problem is that if you have a heart condition it's dangerous for you I'm pretty sure. I have only arrthymia (it's like having an irregular heart beat), and I almost fainted after some of my baths. I also read in an old book about mental illnesses, like from 100-200 years ago, that baths can be used to cure mental illnesses among a list of strange ways of curing mental illnesses I wouldn't try....


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

babybowrain said:


> I used to take baths for maybe 10-15 minutes and it made me feel relaxed and a LOT better. The problem is that if you have a heart condition it's dangerous for you I'm pretty sure. I have only arrthymia (it's like having an irregular heart beat), and I almost fainted after some of my baths. I also read in an old book about mental illnesses, like from 100-200 years ago, that baths can be used to cure mental illnesses among a list of strange ways of curing mental illnesses I wouldn't try....


I love baths!! They are so relaxing. Sorry to hear about your heart problem. When I started having panic attacks, it became harder to take baths just because I sometimes made the baths too hot, and it made my heart start to pound, and I had a whole attack.

I still take lots of baths, and my favorite type of bath is one where I use Epsom salts. It has magnesium which helps bring down the stress levels, and also is very relaxing in general.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Baths are really great for stress/anxiety etc. When i had a lot of panic attacks i used to take baths all the time. They seemed to get rid of my attacks. But i wish i had a hot tub.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes,I agree with all of you.baths are great.They can give you real moments of relaxation and thus reducing your anxiety levels.I love baths so much.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

mourningdovespirit said:


> I love baths!! They are so relaxing. Sorry to hear about your heart problem. When I started having panic attacks, it became harder to take baths just because I sometimes made the baths too hot, and it made my heart start to pound, and I had a whole attack.
> 
> I still take lots of baths, and my favorite type of bath is one where I use Epsom salts. It has magnesium which helps bring down the stress levels, and also is very relaxing in general.


I think I took ones with a special ingredient in them I looked up somewhere...but it wasn't an anxiety fighting one. I read something about how those cavities in your teeth can cause mental health problems so I looked up the ingredient that neutralizes mercury and found out it's in some bath salts. Basically I went a little crazy scientist...I don't even believe in the cavity theory


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

I like a soak every once in a while: Holding my breath, head under water, listening to my pulse. 
I'd kill for a real shower though. You know, a cubicle rather than a shoddy faucet attachment. Way relaxing.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh I'd love a real shower too...not one of those I live in goverment housing and have a cheap moudly scary bath shower.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> Oh I'd love a real shower too...not one of those I live in goverment housing and have a cheap moudly scary bath shower.


Ha ha. This tread made me smile as people started discussing their washroom arrangements









We built our barn conversion ourselfs and have not got round to plumbing in the bath for over a year.. I am stuck with showers only but dont worry for a minute you all thought i was going to leave it at that didnt you!

I had a hot bath the other day at a relitives house and afterwards felt as though i was going to faint. And ive recently had my heart scanned (no problems)

Nothing is the same with DP i guess! It kind of alters you..


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> Oh I'd love a real shower too...not one of those I live in goverment housing and have a cheap moudly scary bath shower.


Ha ha. This thread made me smile as people started discussing their washroom arrangements









We built our barn conversion ourselfs and have not got round to plumbing in the bath for over a year.. I am stuck with showers only but dont worry for a minute you all thought i was going to leave it at that didnt you!

I had a hot bath the other day at a relitives house and afterwards felt as though i was going to faint. And ive recently had my heart scanned (no problems)

Nothing is the same with DP i guess! It kind of alters you..


----------

